# [EVDL] UQM motor for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, that's a biggie! That would make a good EV!

I wonder if it'll run at reduced power on less voltage?

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Major" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 14, 2007 1:32 PM
Subject: [EVDL] UQM motor for sale


>
> Interesting BLDC motor on eBay.
>
> 250187151015
>
> 75 kW = 100hp
>
>
>
>
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Be a better pen pal.
> Text or chat with friends inside Yahoo! Mail. See how. 
> http://overview.mail.yahoo.com/
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

